# South Again Charters / Winter Rates



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Guys just wanted to let everyone know that I will be dropping my Winter rates on March 1st. If you have been on the fence about booking a trip, now is a great time.

The Bull Red bite is still great and the Sheepshead are getting thicker everyday! This month is slowly filling up but there shouldn't be a problem getting a date on the books!

Thanks alot for your time and I hope to hear from a few of you Guys soon. Below are the Winter Rates and a few links to some fishing pictures!

4 Hours / 4 People / $350
6 Hours / 4 People / $450

SOuth Again Charter Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Again-Charters/300424618980

South Again Charters Blog:
http://southagaincharters.blogspot.com/


----------

